# low budget Laptop max. 300



## Razerstirke (4. Juni 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich brauch einen neuen Laptop, da meine Bachelor Arbeit bevorsteht und der alte den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus deshalb bitte ich euch mir zu helfen. Mit dem letzten Laptop hatte ich mehrere Probleme, da er andauernd zu warm geworden ist und das auch bei normalen arbeiten. Ich benutze den neuen nur für die FH, Netflix, Surfen und paar Games wie COH.

Meine Daten:
Budget    300
Zoll          15
Webcam   ja
Er sollte relativ schnell sein, wenn das geht.

Ich habe auch schon einen rausgesucht, was haltet ihr von dem?

Acer Extensa 2519-P73A (NX.EFAEG.030)

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Markus


----------



## JackAK (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn neu bei dem Budget und möglichst Leistungsfähig dann eher sowas:
HP 250 G6 SP 2RR63EA Business Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de
Doppelt so große SSD, doppelt soviel Arbeitsspeicher und FULL HD Display. Derzeit kaum zu schlagen für das Geld.
Test HP 250 G6 (i3-6006U, SSD, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Das Testmodell hat einen anderen Prozessor der I3-6006u ist ca doppelt so schnell, verbraucht aber auch entsprechend mehr.

Ab ca 300€ fangen entsprechende Geräte an:
Test HP 250 G6 (i3-6006U, SSD, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ca 30% Leistungsfähiger als ein N3710 wären Geräte mit dem Nachfolger Pentium N4200, da gibts aber kein FullHD in dem Preisbereich, oder man muss auf eine SSD verzichten. Das von mir verlinkte ist aus Preis/Leistungs sicht aufjedenfall nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten für 250€
Lenovo 320-15IAP - 80XR00LDGE bei notebooksbilliger.de
Wie oben erwähnt kein FullHD und nur 4GB RAM, dafür der schnellere Prozessor. Sind gut 25-30% mehr Leistung. Wenn dir das Display egal ist, könntest du hier sparen.

4GB RAM werden auf dauer aber schon knapp. Für Office reichts aber locker. Mir persönlich wäre da aber die Auflösung mit 1366*768 zu niedrig.

Würde mich ja eher nach einem refurbished DELL Latitude oder Lenovo Thinkpad T420/T430/T520/T530 etc umschauen. Da bekommst du mehr Leistung fürs Geld.


----------



## airXgamer (4. Juni 2018)

Hier mal ein paar (optisch beschädigte) schnelle Gebrauchtnotebooks (Bildschirmgrößen habe ich mal außer acht gelassen, Auflösung auch, dafür haben sie alle fähige i5 der3. oder 4 Gen und entweder 8GB RAM oder eine SSD an Bord).
Dell Latitude E7440 | LapStore.de
Dell Latitude E5440 | LapStore.de
Lenovo ThinkPad X230 - 2325-8D2 | LapStore.de
Lenovo ThinkPad X240 - 20ALA0HXMH | LapStore.de


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

Hi, ich schließ mich hier mal an, weil es genau das ist wo ich auch aktuell suche.

Habe diese 3 gefunden:

HP 255 G6 silber, A6-9220, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 10 Home (2UC27ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

HP 15-bw043ng schwarz Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

HP 255 G6 silber, A6-9220, 4GB RAM Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

kann man einen der drei nehmen?
Ich tendiere ja zu 1. oder 3. da 2. etwas aus dem Budget fällt.

HP 15-bw064ng schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, ist aber "nur" mit 4GB Ram bvestückt, und das bei ner IGP ist nicht ganz so geil..

EDIT:
Ich sollte erwähnen das mir wenigstens eine potente IGP und Auflösungen von FHD wichtig sind


----------



## JackAK (4. Juni 2018)

Ganz ehrlich? Das sind alles irgendwo Gurken. Keine der APUs ist schnell, am ehesten noch der A10 (4.) Der braucht aber auch einen zweiten RAM Riegel und wir sind schon überm Budget. Ohne DUAL Channel bleibt ein Großteil der Grafikleistung liegen. 
Klar, das ist immernoch schneller als die Intel Grafik, aber so groß ist der Unterschied am Ende auch nicht. 
Von den von dir verlinkten also den ersten.
Der zweite ist teurer und hat keine SSD, nur etwas mehr Takt.
Der dritte hat nur 4 GB RAM und auch keine SSD, dabei ist der Performance-Bringer bei Office und Co. überhaupt. 

Die beiden Modelle mit A6 würde ich persönlich aber auch nicht nehmen, der reine Dual-Core ist verhältnismässig lahm. Der Pentium N3710 verbraucht weniger und ist schneller, abgesehen von der integrierten Grafik. Wirklich zocken kann man mit beiden Geräten/Prozessoren aber ohnehin nicht und alte/anspruchslose Spiele packen wohl beide - daher bleibts bei meiner Eingangs Empfehlung:
HP 250 G6 SP 2RR63EA Business Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> kann man einen der drei nehmen?


Amazon Marktplatz, 100,-€ billiger als normale Händler und nur mit Vorkasse und Kreditkarte ist quasi immer Betrug und die Ware wird nicht kommen, meine Befürchtung

Genauso iast immer zu bedenken, dass bei vielen kein Betriebssystem dabei ist. Ich habe hier Intallationsmedien und Aktivierungscodes rumfliegen, das hat aber nicht jeder...


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

Das ist nich das Problem. das BS wird wahrscheinlich eh Linux

Mir ging es dabei eher um die Hardware. ob die soweit in Ordnung geht


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

JackAK schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Das sind alles irgendwo Gurken. Keine der APUs ist schnell, am ehesten noch der A10 (4.) Der braucht aber auch einen zweiten RAM Riegel und wir sind schon überm Budget. Ohne DUAL Channel bleibt ein Großteil der Grafikleistung liegen.
> Klar, das ist immernoch schneller als die Intel Grafik, aber so groß ist der Unterschied am Ende auch nicht.
> Von den von dir verlinkten also den ersten.
> Der zweite ist teurer und hat keine SSD, nur etwas mehr Takt.
> ...



Warte, der von dir angegebene kann auch kein Dualchannel nutzen. nur soviel mal dazu. 
Jay, 256GB ssd, und nichts weiter. Dann nehm ich für den Anwender lieber ne 1TB HDD, scheiß auf den geschwindigkeit boost.

Ist der Prozessor nur wirklich so viel besser wie der AMD A6 ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Warte, der von dir angegebene kann auch kein Dualchannel nutzen


Ein Intel Zweikerner braucht das auch nicht


----------



## Magera (5. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich mir aber die Anzeige bei Notebooksbilliger anschaue,

Handel s sich aber um einen Quadcore... 

Das irritiert mich jetzt schon ein wenig.
Als ich das letzte mal nach nem Laptop gesucht habe, gab es nur Dualcore. Und Apus waren Quark im schaufenster 

Ich mein der von dir gepostete wäre schon schön, weil läge auch im Budget.


----------



## JackAK (5. Juni 2018)

Dual Channel brauchts nur für die APUs von AMD um die maximale Performance raus zuholen. Bei nem Pentium N3710 ist das egal - das hat mit der Kernanzahl rein gar nichts zu tun.
Und zum Thema *scheiß auf SSD*.
Du möchtest also lieber ein veraltetes Stück Hardware verbauen, dich gegen den größten spürbaren Fortschritt im PC Bereich der letzten 30!!!! Jahre verschließen und ne popelie HDD verbauen? Mir persönlich kommt nichts mechanisches mehr in den Rechner. Seit über 5 Jahren schon und ich kriege regelmässig zuviel an System mit nur HDD - die sind alle durch die Bank stinklahm - kein Wunder - das Grundprinzip hinter der HDD ist ja auch schon 150 Jahre alt. - Gerade im Notebook macht sich das bemerkbar - Die 2,5" HDDs sind erfahrungsgemäß nochmal langsamer als entsprechende 3,5" Pendants aus dem Desktop.

Unabhängig davon - gut ist KEINES der Geräte in der Preisklasse - bestenfalls OK. Deine Ansprüche sind:
"Ich sollte erwähnen das mir wenigstens eine potente IGP und Auflösungen von FHD wichtig sind "

Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit dem Budget neu ohnehin nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2018)

JackAK schrieb:


> ...das hat mit der Kernanzahl rein gar nichts zu tun.....


Bei den Ryzen dann doch wieder und bei den APUs.


----------



## Magera (5. Juni 2018)

Welches Budget müsste ich denn in die Hand nehmen? 
Ich mein, der Beschenkte macht nicht viel damit. Er guckt YT Videos, Netflix und spielt hin und wieder ebn EuroTruck Sim. 
Deshalb auch die auflüsung mit 1080p. und potenter IGP. 
wenn man das nicht braucht für diese Nutzung kann es auch gern was anderes sein. 
Ansonsten macht gern mal vorschläge was man sonst nehmen kann, 
unter der berücksichtigung das ich keine 1000 Euro habe.


----------



## Torben456 (5. Juni 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Welches Budget müsste ich denn in die Hand nehmen?
> Ich mein, der Beschenkte macht nicht viel damit. Er guckt YT Videos, Netflix und spielt hin und wieder ebn EuroTruck Sim.
> Deshalb auch die auflüsung mit 1080p. und potenter IGP.
> wenn man das nicht braucht für diese Nutzung kann es auch gern was anderes sein.
> ...



Willst du jetzt auch einen Laptop?  Wenn ja , kannst du mit ca. 450€ für etwas anständiges ala Acer Aspire 3 (A315-41-R9V0) 15,6" Full-HD (matt) AMD Ryzen 3 2200U 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Radeon Vega Linux bei notebooksbilliger.de rechnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2018)

Wir hatten das ja schonl, ich würde noch 70,-€ drauf legen und etwas richtgi schnelles nehmen:
Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R2GU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test dazu: Ryzen 5 2500U „Raven Ridge“ im Test: AMD jagt Intel bei 15 Watt im Notebook - ComputerBase


----------



## Torben456 (5. Juni 2018)

Ja hatten wir bereits besprochen


----------



## Magera (5. Juni 2018)

Hab einfach mal meinen Post aus dem Luxx forum kopiert: 

Wenn ich den Preisbereich von 300 Euro auf um die 400 Euro hochsetze, dann sieht es ja schon etwas anders aus.
Mir sind da auch ne Handvoll ins Auge gesprungen.
Es wäre schön wenn Ihr die folgenden Links bzw Laptops mal von 1 -10 Bewerten könntet. Der Beste sollte eine Bewertung zwischen 8 (ist der Beste aber ausbaufähig) und 10 ( kannst du so nehmen) befinden.

1.) Inspiron 15” 3567 Notebook | Dell Deutschland
Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert

2.) Lenovo Ideapad 320-15IAP schwarz, Pentium N4200, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Radeon 530 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Immerhin eigene Grafikkarte

3.) Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R9V0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wurde von euch glaube schon epfohlen.

4.) HP 250 G6 silber, Core i3-6006U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (2UB92ES#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

5.) Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R2GU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der wohl stärkste Prozesor

6.) https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-5-a515-51g-303x-nx-gp5eg-025-a1728786.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
ebenfalls eigene Grafik

7.) https://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-310-15abr-schwarz-80st004age-a1625638.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
ebenfalls eigene Grafik

8.) https://geizhals.de/hp-17-ak068ng-schwarz-2ym43ea-abd-a1718465.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

9.) https://geizhals.de/hp-15-ba047ng-schwarz-y5k34ea-abd-a1627690.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
8GB Ram (2x4) und eigene Grafik.

10.)https://geizhals.de/lenovo-z50-75-80ec00ncge-a1577198.html
den kenn ich, den haben meine Eltern 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Magera (8. Juni 2018)

So, wieder ein paar tage vergangen. habe meine Auswahl mittlerweile eingrenzen können.
Das Budget hat sich auch Verändert, liegt jetzt bei 430,00 Euro. 
Aber ich möchte ungern einen neuen Thread deswegen erstellen, deswegen gehts hier weiter.

Ich bräuchte aber mal eure Hilfe bei der Entscheidung zwischen folgenden Geräten:
(hierbei sind 3. und 4. meine favoriten) 
BS ist egal, hab ich sowohl win 7 als auch 10 hier rumliegen.

1.) HP 250 G6 schwarz, Core i3-6006U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Radeon 520 ab €' '429,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
mit eigener Grafikeinheit und nem i3.  
hier gefallen mir Preis (bei Mindfactory bestellt) nicht und auch das die HPs keine Wartungsklappen haben

2.)  HP 250 G6 silber, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (2UB95ES#ABD) ab €' '444,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
mit nem i5 7th gen und 8GB Ram. aber ohne eigene Grafikeinheit.

3.)  HP 15-bs105ng schwarz ab €' '444,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
mit i5 8th gen, viel speicherplatz und auch 8GB. Leistungstechnisch mein Fav. 
Preis wäre dafür auch gerade so noch oke, und Conrad hab ich um die Ecke

4.) Acer TravelMate P2510-M-52AH ab €' '348,09 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Preis Leistungshit. i5 der 7th gen, 4GB Ram,
Einziges Problem wass ich sehe ist, das der Ram Verlötet ist. Wäre das problematisch?
Ich mein da könnte ich dem beschenkten gleich noch nen 60 Euro aufrüstgutschein mit geben, 
welchen er für ne SSD oder nen zweitem Ram Riegel verwenden könnte.
Dank Wartungsklappen ja gar kein Problem
Ram würde natürlich primär sinn machen, wen das mit dem verlötetem dann Dualchanel machen würde.
Wäre das möglich?

Also bisher spricht alles für nummer 4, 
Auch wenn der in nummer 3 gesetzte i5 8250U schon reizen würde. 
Ich bin mir aber aufgrund des verlöteten Rams sehr unsicher.

Wie sind da eure Meinungen dazu?

Nutzen ist halt hauptsächlich multimedia, Browsen und ETS2


----------

